# Custom CCP 13' 6-10 oz



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got this rod second hand and tried it out over Memorial Day. I give it 5/5 stars. Easily outcasts the other "lower end" heavers I've been using for years. I would highly recommend the CCP series to anyone looking for surf casting rods.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the review!!

The 6-10 is a great heaver. It sometimes gets overshadowed by the 8-12 BUT, in it's wheelhouse (7-8nbait) it performs GREAT. It is easy to throw and will flat launch.

Tommy


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I throw the 6-10 a little better, I'm old! It's not fair to compare the CCP rods to lower end rods, they are top shelf lol.


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

Franklin7X57 said:


> I throw the 6-10 a little better, I'm old! It's not fair to compare the CCP rods to lower end rods, they are top shelf lol.


Agreed! Didn't mean to imply the CCP was low end. I don't know from experience but I expect it performs as well (or better) as other 'high-end' heavers.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I know, just joking with you.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I have both but I still throw the 6-10 better. I think I just prefer the faster action. 
I get good distance with the 8-12 and I think it will increase over time as I get used to the rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 6-10 and the 8-12 are similar in design but quite different in feel. 

The 6-10 was my original heaver. Powerful, fast action with a stiff butt section, progressive power in the midsection and a fast tip that will bend. This design works GREAT for guys that cast with a larger arc (rod/sinker path) that allows the rod to load deeper into the butt section. I love it, and it will flat smoke 7-8oz and bait with a strong caster.

The 8-12 was born from many conversations with guys that drum fish hatteras. These guys liked the rod but wanted a stiffer midsection/tip for throwing the hatteras cast for drum using 8-10nbait. I went with a proven design (6-10) and added approx. 15-20% power to the midsection and tip. The result was a surprisingly different rod. The fast action of the 6-10 was toned down to a more moderate/fast action (think "C" bend vs "J" bend). It was/is easy to cast with loads of power and seems to perform a little better (for me) with the short arc, high intensity hatteras style cast. A lot of guys ask me if it will just be too stiff for them with the 8-12 rating. The truth is the rod is easy to cast, especially when compared to some of the other high end heavers out there. 

So, either way you win... 

Tommy


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 2 and absolutely love them. The waters I typically fish for the most part don't require 8oz, it is nice to have a quality heaver that can throw 6 and load properly and still throw 8. Thanks Tommy.


----------

